# looking for a body. please help.



## T0X!K66O (Jul 9, 2007)

Ever since I can remember I have been infatuated with the 1987 buick grand national. my grandfather had the 4th fastest grand national in the country. anyway. i am dieing to find a body of an 87 buick grand national or 87 buick gnx for my tt-01. it needs to be 1/10th scale(190mm) I found one person that has one in 1/4 scale and he will not reveal his sources which is very disapointing. but anyway. regardless. if anyone comes across a lexan body of a grand national please email me at [email protected]. Anyones help would be very much appreciated.


----------



## phmaximus (Jul 3, 2007)

i would keep on looking on ebay, and even check the ebay store's (some items in a store dont show in a search) if u find a seller that has most makes & models but not the "1987 buick grand national" ask if he can order on in. ive seen some very odd bodys on ebay u would be supprised.


----------



## UntuchablSS (Aug 10, 2004)

Ouch man, that's going to be tough...remember the GN, GNX, Monte Carlo SS and the Aerocoupe (my fav), Grand Prix, etc (all G-Bodies) came out back when RC cars were of the wide variety. Nothing close to 190mm. I've been talking it over with my wife about purchasing protoforming equipment for the sole purpose of re-releasing the 80's Nascar rides. If you ever happen to come upon any, PLEASE get in touch with me. I'd be just as interested.
McAllister came as close as you and I would like it with their Nascar Lumina, but everything earlier than that was wide. Good Luck bro - Long Live the G-Body.


----------



## Billy W (Jan 3, 2003)

if i remember correctly... WCM use to sale the flat back Buicks for quarter scales....

i got a couple of the Protoform Buicks from 88-89.. like Bobby Allison won the Daytona 500 wiht. left.. clear and still in the bags....lol


BIlly


----------



## T0X!K66O (Jul 9, 2007)

GAHHHHHHHHHHHHH. I am finding so many sexy slot car and 1/4 scale g body cars. but none in 1/10th. its driving me insane. lol

heres one body listed on ebay that will fit my car. btu it is not a gn its a monte. and its pre painted and looks like complete shit. this whole situation is pissing me off. you people out there talking about protoforming. what equipment do i need. im gonna buy it. lol. i see so many people out there looking for this car i figure i can make a shit load and pay off the machine. lol


----------



## hobbyten (Apr 5, 2004)

if i remember right parma made the buick body back then. i haven't seen one in years but if you ever see a guy on here called mr. lexan he has a few older bodies and he might have one. hope this helps.


----------



## THE DARKSIDE (Oct 7, 2001)

Protoform made 1/10 scale NASCAR Buick's and Oldsmobiles in the early 90's, You could try and PM Dale Epp on here (The wizard behind Protoform), but I think that it's probably not going to be possible to get one from him . You also might want to try McAllister, he may have also made some and might pull one for you

-E


----------



## mrlexan (Dec 23, 2005)

I don't have any GNs, and can't recall seeing one from the aftermarket companies (that does not mean that they did not make one). Kyosho did offer a 1/12 scale verison on their Super Alta platform. I have only seen on NIB kit on ebay in about 5 years. Search for Kyosho Super Alta and maybe you will be lucky enough to find one. At least try Googling it to hopefully find a visual of what you are looking for. If I see anything I will let you know. 

Thank and good luck.

mrlexan


----------



## T0X!K66O (Jul 9, 2007)

thx alot everybody for all of your help. i am still googleing and everything. i have found 2 but one was cracked and the other was pre painted and was attrocious.


----------



## UntuchablSS (Aug 10, 2004)

TOX!K660, 
I got your reply, this is great news ! Let me and everyone else know what comes of it !
Mcallsiter and I had talked about 1.5 years ago about the Gbodu stuff and at the time all he had werea handful of the Lumina's...he doesn't anymore.
My thought was that releasing these bodies would've made an interesting class. Spec even? They're boxy enough, I just hope they wouldn't make it with the molded in spoiler...have it separate, like Protoform. Or at least like their Toyota and Dodge.
Good luck bro !! I hope this works out !!


----------



## T0X!K66O (Jul 9, 2007)

I hope it works out too. I talked to the guy about my design a bit on the phone. and my idea was basically lexan body. and all the lenses and grill and all the little pieces seperate. includeing spoiler. i have been so excited with the call that im making a list. If i get to have a good amount of say over the production of my own i want it to be much more like a model rather than a big hunk of plastic that you slip onto the car you know what i mean. some assembly required. besides paint and decals. but cross your fingers for me man


----------



## UntuchablSS (Aug 10, 2004)

That'll definitely give new meaning to Concourse Competition ! 

Imagine, functional doors! LOL.

Hey, I'd be happy to get just the plastic shell in ANY of these bodies. I wanna race them !!

Seeing how the '07 Mustang (at the time called "'07 Mustang Prototype" released by PTI had some real good pulling to get the headlights and all that other detail on the front end (that HPI (apparently didn't want or couldn't reproduce) is promising in that the technology or technique is there to do the grills, headlight bezel, turn signal cavities to these G-bodies everything else of these cars is no different than the bodies being made today. 

I'm really excited for you and hope to hear great news in the future. Definitely keep us posted !

TTYL,
Val

PS, maybe you should conduct a poll, see what the interest is.... :thumbsup:


----------



## mrlexan (Dec 23, 2005)

Even though you seem to have a path to your solution, I found the Kyosho kit number: 3054B Buick Stocker 

Proportions on the body are done very nicely. If you can find one you won't be disappointed. Good luck.


----------



## Fast_Freddy (Aug 6, 2007)

If someone were to make this body, i'd buy 10 right away. Maybe we should start a petition?


----------



## LowClassCC (Apr 9, 2009)

bolink part #BL2359 '88 buick regal (nascar body)

not really what you are looking for but the closest i could come up with. only problem is as far as i know that was one of the many molds that are no longer around. sorry i wasn't able to find one for sale ether.

now if i had my vacuum former built i would make you a few if you provided me with the mold. i'm sure if you make a mold of what you want and give i to one of the guys that does bodies they may do it for you at no additional cost other than the mold.


----------



## crawlerhpi (May 9, 2008)

also try tower hobbies they have bodys on there you would have never thought of hopefully you come across one, my friend said that if i fount him a 99 body style dodge ram 1500 he would buy a rc car to put it on well towerhobbies.com had it and he bout him a car lol


----------

